# Installation problem, booting from cd hangs at Pci0: <ACPI PCI BUS> on PCI 0



## Hamidreza (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 10.3 (amd64) from a CD on Thunder h2000M (S3992) (it is an old motherboard) but it hangs at this line.


```
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: (110508 RSDT1625) on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: Sleep Button (fixed)
cpu0: (ACPI CPU) on acpi0
cpul: (ACPI CPU) on acpi0
cpu2: (ACPI CPU) on acpi0
cpu3: (ACPI CPU) on acpi0
attimer0: (AT timer) port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter 'i8254' frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer 'i8254' frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: (AT realtime clock) port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer 'RTC' frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: (High Precision Event Timer) iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
hpet0: HPET never increments, disabling
device_attach: hpet0 attach returned 6
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <32bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x508-0x50b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
```

If I boot with verbose mode, the output is like this:


```
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xff6eb000-0xff6ebfff) for rid 10 of pci0:0:4:0
        map[14]: type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xec00, size 6, enabled
pcib0: allocated type 4 (0xec00-0xec3f) for rid 14 of pci0:0:4:0
        map[18]: type Memory, range 32, base 0xff6a0000, size 17, enabled
pcib0: allocated type 3 (0xff6a0000-0xff6bffff) for rid 18 of pci0:0:4:0
pcib0: slot 4 INTA hardwired to IRQ 16
found-> vendor=0x1166, dev=0x0130, revid=0xa3
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=6, func=0
        class=06-04-00, hdrtype=0x01, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0006, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        secbus=3, subbus=3
found-> vendor=0x1166, dev=0x0130, revid=0xa3
        domain=0, bus=0, slot=7, func=0
        class=06-04-00, hdrtype=0x01, mfdev=0
        cmdreg=0x0006, statreg=0x0010, cachelnsz=0 (dwords)
        lattimer=0x40 (1920 ns), mingnt=0x00 (0 ns), maxlat=0x00 (0 ns)
        secbus=4, subbus=4
```
 


I have tried different situations as described below but none of them doesn't help.

1. I tried to disable ACPI on the motherboard BIOS, but during the boot it shows this error.
*panic: running without device atpic requires a local APIC*

2. Disabling ACPI in the boot option was also unsuccessful with the same error as mentioned above.
3. I also tried to install the OS on a new motherboard with the same hard disk. The installation was successful but when I plugged the hard disk back to the older motherboard it hangs at the same level!

I've done so many research about this problem and especially ACPI. I found that it may be because of interrupts on the old motherboards and it needs special kernel module or need to define IRQ manually. (I don't know)
It is also good to know that i386 version of FreeBSD 10.3 and x86 version of FreeBSD 8.3 work fine on this machine.

Any kind of help is quite appreciated.


----------



## Murph (Jul 12, 2016)

If you've not already done so, check and upgrade the BIOS.  That can help with ACPI issues, e.g. if there are bugs in the ACPI DSDT or similar (something which is annoyingly not uncommon).

Also, it might be a good idea to post the complete console output from start of boot onwards (possibly also from a good boot in i386 mode), rather than just the last bit of it, if that's possible.


----------



## Hamidreza (Jul 12, 2016)

Murph said:


> If you've not already done so, check and upgrade the BIOS.  That can help with ACPI issues, e.g. if there are bugs in the ACPI DSDT or similar (something which is annoyingly not uncommon).
> 
> Also, it might be a good idea to post the complete console output from start of boot onwards (possibly also from a good boot in i386 mode), rather than just the last bit of it, if that's possible.




Thank you Murph for your swift reply. I appreciate it 

I forgot to mention that BIOS is already with the latest updates. 

I would like to provide a complete console output here but I didn't know how to save the output into a file as it is a physical machine.


----------



## Murph (Jul 12, 2016)

Hamidreza said:


> I would like to provide a complete console output here but I didn't know how to save the output into a file as it is a physical machine.



Well, a copy of /var/run/dmesg.boot from a `boot -v` of the i386 build of 10.3 would be better than nothing.  Possibly also a `pciconf -lv`.  It might help someone spot something.  I was being optimistic, based on the output you did post, that you had some method to capture the output.

Another thought of something to try.  Since it is hanging in the middle of probing PCI buses, have you tried booting with all PCI cards removed from the system (or the bare minimum needed to boot it)?


----------



## kpa (Jul 12, 2016)

I see that you have posted the same question on the pfSense forums. Which one is it, pfSense 2.3 or FreeBSD 10.3? If it is just pfSense that you're trying to install the primary support channel for that is the pfSense forums. That said you should also test the vanilla FreeBSD 10.3 on the machine if possible to see if the issue is limited to pfSense or if it exists on both.


----------



## Hamidreza (Jul 12, 2016)

Murph said:


> Well, a copy of /var/run/dmesg.boot from a `boot -v` of the i386 build of 10.3 would be better than nothing.  Possibly also a `pciconf -lv`.  It might help someone spot something.  I was being optimistic, based on the output you did post, that you had some method to capture the output.
> 
> Not really, I just could take a picture of the whole screen and pass it to the OCR.
> 
> ...



Yes, I tried but actually there is no cards in the PCI slots! All are empty. Is there any possibility that any other peripherals using PCI buses (like USB or ... )?


----------



## Hamidreza (Jul 12, 2016)

kpa said:


> I see that you have posted the same question on the pfSense forums. Which one is it, pfSense 2.3 or FreeBSD 10.3? If it is just pfSense that you're trying to install the primary support channel for that is the pfSense forums. That said you should also test the vanilla FreeBSD 10.3 on the machine if possible to see if the issue is limited to pfSense or if it exists on both.



Thank u for your reply.

Yes you're right. My main goal is to install pfSense 10.3 (amd64) on this machine but after so many try and errors and working around the problem I found it may be useful to try the same Freebsd release on this machine to narrow down the problem. Surprisingly the boot hung at the same line. So same error at the same line that I faced in pfSense installation. So I realized that the problem is mainly related to Freebsd and the common kernel between Freebsd and pfSense!

So any suggestion about this problem is really appreciated.


----------



## kpa (Jul 12, 2016)

I suspect that it doesn't actually hang at probing of the pci bus but that line is the last successful message from the kernel and the real problem is in the next device driver that the kernel tries to initialize. Try disabling devices in the BIOS set up one by one, start with audio cards, additional IDE/SATA controllers and then USB controllers and serial/parallel ports.


----------



## Murph (Jul 12, 2016)

Hamidreza said:


> Yes, I tried but actually there is no cards in the PCI slots! All are empty. Is there any possibility that any other peripherals using PCI buses (like USB or ... )?


Yes, most motherboards have many PCI devices integrated directly on the board.  Pretty much all of the I/O devices and buses will be hanging off the PCI buses one way or another.

And yes, kpa has a valid point, it's more likely to be hanging on a device than just a bus.  I meant "probing PCI buses _and their devices_".  That's where the i386 boot messages and `pciconf -lv` could be useful, as someone may recognise a device as one they know to be problematic on amd64, or we will at least know what should be coming next after the point that it hangs on amd64 as the bus/device probe order should generally be the same.


----------



## Hamidreza (Jul 12, 2016)

kpa said:


> I suspect that it doesn't actually hang at probing of the pci bus but that line is the last successful message from the kernel and the real problem is in the next device driver that the kernel tries to initialize. Try disabling devices in the BIOS set up one by one, start with audio cards, additional IDE/SATA controllers and then USB controllers and serial/parallel ports.



Thank you for your great suggestion. I'll try disabling devices in the BIOS and will keep you posted here. Also as Murph said, I will give a full console output when i386 version boots successfully. It will show the next line right after the last line that it hangs on amd64.


----------



## Hamidreza (Jul 16, 2016)

Murph said:


> Yes, most motherboards have many PCI devices integrated directly on the board.  Pretty much all of the I/O devices and buses will be hanging off the PCI buses one way or another.
> 
> And yes, kpa has a valid point, it's more likely to be hanging on a device than just a bus.  I meant "probing PCI buses _and their devices_".  That's where the i386 boot messages and `pciconf -lv` could be useful, as someone may recognise a device as one they know to be problematic on amd64, or we will at least know what should be coming next after the point that it hangs on amd64 as the bus/device probe order should generally be the same.



Here is the output of `pciconf -lv` on freebsd 10.3 (i386) installed on this machine. Moreover, the file /var/run/dmesg.boot (with boot -v)  and a screenshot of available devices are attached to this message.

As you also suggested, I tried to disable all different types of devices like (USB,IDE,Floppy, ...) in the BIOS. Even I tried to boot (10.3 amd64) from CD without any hard disk attached. Still the boot hangs at the same line .

In addition, I found a related topic about this issue on the same motherboard, but at the end I couldn't find any solution for that.
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=198062

As I'm working in an academic environment, my supervisor is insisting that it should have a solution to install Freebsd 10.3 (amd64) on this old motherboard!!!

I really appreciate any help you can provide.

`pciconf -lv`


```
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x00361166 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5785 [HT1000] PCI/PCI-X Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
hostb0@pci0:0:2:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x02011166 chip=0x02051166 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5785 [HT1000] Legacy South Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
atapci1@pci0:0:2:1:     class=0x01018a card=0x02141166 chip=0x02141166 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5785 [HT1000] IDE'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
isab0@pci0:0:2:2:       class=0x060100 card=0x02301166 chip=0x02341166 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5785 [HT1000] LPC'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ohci0@pci0:0:3:0:       class=0x0c0310 card=0x02231166 chip=0x02231166 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5785 [HT1000] USB'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci1@pci0:0:3:1:       class=0x0c0310 card=0x02231166 chip=0x02231166 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5785 [HT1000] USB'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:3:2:       class=0x0c0320 card=0x02231166 chip=0x02231166 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5785 [HT1000] USB'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
fxp0@pci0:0:4:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x10408086 chip=0x12298086 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
pcib3@pci0:0:6:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x01301166 rev=0xa3 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5780 [HT2000] PCI-X bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:7:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x01301166 rev=0xa3 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5780 [HT2000] PCI-X bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:8:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x01321166 rev=0xa3 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5780 [HT2000] PCI-Express Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:0:9:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x01321166 rev=0xa3 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5780 [HT2000] PCI-Express Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib7@pci0:0:10:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x01321166 rev=0xa3 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5780 [HT2000] PCI-Express Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib8@pci0:0:11:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x01321166 rev=0xa3 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5780 [HT2000] PCI-Express Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:12:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x515e1002 chip=0x515e1002 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'ES1000'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hostb1@pci0:0:24:0:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11001022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:24:1:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11011022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:24:2:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:24:3:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11031022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb5@pci0:0:25:0:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11001022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb6@pci0:0:25:1:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11011022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb7@pci0:0:25:2:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb8@pci0:0:25:3:     class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11031022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib2@pci0:1:13:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x3de3b673 chip=0x01041166 rev=0xc0 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5785 [HT1000] PCI/PCI-X Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
atapci0@pci0:1:14:0:    class=0x01018f card=0x024b1166 chip=0x024b1166 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5785 [HT1000] SATA (PATA/IDE Mode)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
none0@pci0:1:14:1:      class=0x01018f card=0x024b1166 chip=0x024b1166 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom'
    device     = 'BCM5785 [HT1000] SATA (PATA/IDE Mode)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
bge0@pci0:4:4:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x166a14e4 chip=0x166a14e4 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'NetXtreme BCM5780 Gigabit Ethernet'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
bge1@pci0:4:4:1:        class=0x020000 card=0x166a14e4 chip=0x166a14e4 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'NetXtreme BCM5780 Gigabit Ethernet'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------



## Hamidreza (Jul 18, 2016)

kpa said:


> I suspect that it doesn't actually hang at probing of the pci bus but that line is the last successful message from the kernel and the real problem is in the next device driver that the kernel tries to initialize. Try disabling devices in the BIOS set up one by one, start with audio cards, additional IDE/SATA controllers and then USB controllers and serial/parallel ports.



kpa do you have any suggestion based on the last reply?


----------

